# 2019 McCloud Mushroom Festival in CA



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Hey fellow Shroomers!
I just found out the dates for this years festival in McCloud, CA is Saturday & Sunday, May 25th & 26th according to the C of C post. It's a fun event with over 80 vendors, live music and a real 'kick-back' air about it. Thought some of you might be interested...Happy Shroomin'!

https://www.mccloudchamber.com/mccloud2019events#!event/2019/5/25/mccloud-mushroom-festival-dinner


----------



## MorelMichael (Apr 21, 2019)

This will be my 3rd year coming up to the festival  Super fun and love camping around Shasta. Have you checked out the 2018 Redding fire? I went about 10 days ago and got nothing. I'm new to burns... seemed like that fire burned really hot, which leaves the ground bare, not ideal for morels... How about that other fire you mentioned near Pollard Flat...? I am in Sonoma Co so its a trek to go anywhere, trying to get some info from people that are more local.


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

MorelMichael.... Don't show anyone, (lol) but here's a map showing the 3 major fires in No. Calif. Make sure to check the info on my post and also go to:
https://www.fs.usda.gov/main/stnf/maps-pubs if you need some maps of the area. For topographical maps go to: https://www.usgs.gov/core-science-systems/ngp/tnm-delivery/topographic-maps . Maybe this will help a little; I heard rumor that they were finding morels at @ 3000 ft. elevation in the burn areas 3 days ago. Good Luck and Happy Shroomin'...


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

MorelMichael... Here is the best updated map I have.( PS....if you attend the festival this year we'll have to meet in person.)


----------



## MorelMichael (Apr 21, 2019)

jdaniels313 said:


> View attachment 16480
> MorelMichael... Here is the best updated map I have.( PS....if you attend the festival this year we'll have to meet in person.)


Hey jdaniels313, Thanks for the maps!!! I just went up to the Paradise fire today and found 40 nice ones at 2600ft. Found them in the first 30 min then nothing over the next four hours  It's interesting how random it is where they grow sometimes. I have a couple spots in Shasta area for naturals but would love to find a bigger batch in a burn someday. Would love to meet up at the festival. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## MorelMichael (Apr 21, 2019)

jdaniels313 said:


> View attachment 16480
> MorelMichael... Here is the best updated map I have.( PS....if you attend the festival this year we'll have to meet in person.)


----------



## MorelMichael (Apr 21, 2019)

Oh, and have you had much luck in the Delta and Hurtz fire? Thinking about making a trip up there on Thursday.


----------

